

Skip the MBA: Business School Lessons & Wisdom for Entrepreneurs & Startups - entreprenewer
http://jle.vi/book

======
jloughry
I'd like to read a sample chapter, or just a section, or _something_. Choose a
topic relevant to HN, like selecting new employees, or taking control of an
existing project team, or pricing your services (or a new app). I'll probably
back it at the hardcover level if you show me that.

~~~
entreprenewer
I have one section of one of the chapters live on my blog. It's about Finance,
though, because I wanted to prove that I could make an enjoyable read out of
the most dry subject. Imagine that the other subjects are much more fun ;)

[http://blog.jle.vi/post/60827130799/im-considering-
writing-a...](http://blog.jle.vi/post/60827130799/im-considering-writing-a-
book-mba-wisdom-for-startup)

It's a great idea nonetheless to give people a sampler, I'll probably work on
getting something ready to be previewed and push it out to all backers. Thanks
for the feedback.

